
There Are Plants and Animals on the Moon Now (Because of China) - chriskanan
https://www.livescience.com/64413-china-space-moon-plants-animals.html
======
flatfilefan
It was predominantly inhabited by robots before and that’s still true for
Mars.

------
FlyMoreRockets
The lunar night is two weeks long and it dips down to -173 degrees C. I
suppose it is too much to hope for that they'll be able to keep these samples
alive for very long.

------
NicoJuicy
So, while we make sure we don't create a super bacteria outside Earth. They
almost do it on purpose to have "colonizing" data.

Kinda big difference

~~~
zamadatix
Vs full human colonies in the future anyways? I've never heard "make sure we
don't create a super bacteria outside Earth" as a reason we bother, just that
we don't want to contaminate other bodies yet.

